# 1º geada 2005/2006 em Bragança



## Fil (5 Nov 2005 às 10:09)

Hoje acordei cedo num sábado para tirar fotos da 1º geada a sério da temporada, o que é completamente inédito para mim    

A minima em minha casa foi de 0.0ºC certinhos. Na estação as 07h estavam 0.0ºC também    A minima deu-se entre as 06h e as 07h mas não sei de quanto foi.

Na minha relva não havia quaisquer sinais de geada    








Mas no carro sim  :P 











Em alguns telhados também se notava







Depois fui dar uma pequena volta pela cidade










































Fall Colours e 3 belas mini-palmeiras 











Depois desta foto fiquei sem pilhas    







A geada foi fraquita mas ainda há um inverno inteiro pela frente


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2005 às 11:34)

Fotos muito interessantes    Esta geada tem o encanto de ser das primeiras na cidade. Depois já é rotina.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2005 às 11:34)

Por aqui também tive alguma geada, fundamentalmente nos carros. Na relva a geada era muito fraca.
Na segunda foto, o que se vê é mais orvalho gelado do que geada propriamente dita.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Nov 2005 às 14:20)

Belas fotos e boa geadita ...
Só agora reparei que são os dois de Bragança ...


----------



## Metman (6 Nov 2005 às 19:48)

Bela geada e ainda vamos no inicio de Novembro! hehe


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2005 às 22:24)

Mais duas do dia de hoje











Foi praticamente igual á de ontem mas estava um pouco mais de frio.


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2005 às 10:51)

O frio veio ou não veio!"  
E em Dezembro pelo quarto crescente iremos ter um bom " COLD SPELL", a cor desta mudança de fase da Lua (9/11) está a por-me em Pulgas!   
Para já gozem dos dias frescos de Novembro.


----------



## Antonio (7 Nov 2005 às 13:03)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O frio veio ou não veio!"
> E em Dezembro pelo quarto crescente iremos ter um bom " COLD SPELL", a cor desta mudança de fase da Lua (9/11) está a por-me em Pulgas!
> Para já gozem dos dias frescos de Novembro.


Explica aí porque em no quarto crescente de Dezembro irá haver frio?


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2005 às 14:13)

Os  modelos apontam bloqueio a Norte o que irá fazer mergulhar frentes com o ar  polar associado à alta pressão escandinava, e as minha observações confirmam a 80% a possibilidade de termos uma boa Nevasca.  
Estejam atentos a um dos factores que estou atento, particularmente à cor da Lua e à forma da parte que está iluminada amanhã á noite, isto se for possível.


----------



## Antonio (7 Nov 2005 às 22:04)

Mas quais as cores da lua que identificam o estado do tempo e quais as formas?


----------

